# Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV graphics controller



## Jesster_2003 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm looking for any recommendations for a low cost video card. I currently use the Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV graphics controller. Want for Gaming/Internet. Here are my specs.

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (5.1 Build 2600)
System Manufacturer: Compaq Presario 061
System Model: PX787AA-ABA
BIOS: Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz
Memory: 760MB RAM
Page file: 533MBused, 1324MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

What's the actual model number of the pc? Compaq Presario machines have an SR__________ type number. Or, post a link to the machine. 

Any half decent video card will most likely also require a new power supply. If your case is small form factor, that can also be a rather large (or not large with SFF cases) problem.


----------



## Jesster_2003 (Jun 17, 2009)

Oops. Forgot to type the rest of the model number.
SR1503WM NA530.
The motherboard is ASUS P4GV-LA
Micro-ATX form factor, 9.6 in x 8.6 in


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's a link to your computer at hp - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00387081 
and the motherboard - http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00363478&locale=en_US 

Unfortunately, the board doesn't have an AGP slot, only has the 3 PCI, which will limit graphics performance. As will the standard 256MB of ram.

Check and see what the power supply is, you'll have to remove the side cover and look at the label. Get the total wattage as well as the output (in amps) for the +12 volt rail. Note down the numbers for the +3.3 and +5 as well. It's probably a Bestec around the 200 watt (more or less) range. You would most likely need more power to run a video card.

Your upgrade options are quite limited for this machine, it would be able to play older (much) games, newer games wouldn't be able to run if the minimum specs aren't very low. It may not be worth it to do anything, the price/performance ratio isn't good. :-(


----------



## Jesster_2003 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks grimx133. I already decided it's not worth upgrading. It is the Bestec 250 watt. I appreciate you looking into it for me.


----------

